# Spalted Maple blanks price survey



## Scottydont (Dec 14, 2004)

I have some nice figured and splated maple I have cut up into blanks. I am planning on selling them for $2.50 each and $4.00 each if stabilized. I am interested in your opinions on wether or not you would rather purchase them stabilized or not.

These will not be for sale until after Xmas so don't get too trigger happy! If you want to email me at edmondswoodworks@comcast.net I will keep a list and email you when I have them available. At that time I will post pics of the blanks. I will respond to general comments on this post but I will not respond to post made requests for orders because it is hard to decifer email names vs. IAP forum names so I don't have to do the "who's on first" routine.

Thanks in advance for your responses!

UPDATE! I haven't prepped and photo'd the actual blanks, but here is a pen I turned from the same wood.


----------



## Scottydont (Dec 14, 2004)

Based on the responses so far, where do you think prices should be?


----------



## wayneis (Dec 16, 2004)

Scott Without having any idea of how much figure or spalting there is not a way to give a fair, to you or to us, price.  The best way like someone else already said is to post a photo.  A way for you to make a better guess is to check out what BB askes or maybe Steve White.  They both sell stuff like this I believe.

Wayne


----------



## tipusnr (Dec 16, 2004)

I've never purchased any stabilized blanks so can't tell you.  And I've never paid over $2.00 for a full sized pen blank.  Get too much money in the wood and I'd be too nervous to turn it.  Hopefully, I'm in the minority.


----------



## wayneis (Dec 17, 2004)

I've paid up to twenty dollars for a blank but it has always paid off.  Making pens is like making anything else, if you put the top quality in you'll get top quality out.

I'm working with a law school on a contract now and they would not even be talking with me if I didn't use top quality "expensive", different and rare woods combined with top quality kits.

Mont Blanc didn't get their name and price by using everyday cheap wood and materials.  I may not be getting fifteen hundred or more dollars for one of my pens but I really don't mind only making seventy five or a hundred and twenty five dollars for one of mine.  I'm sure some of you don't believe that we can get that kind of money for something that we make but there are several of us here that do and so can you.

Wayne


----------

